# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm >  Dòng sản phẩm mới IVY Basic độc đáo cho giới trẻ

## nguyetnt

Hãng thời trang IVY vừa công bố ra mắt dòng sản phẩm thời trang mới của mình trên thị trường thời trang: IVY Basic - dòng sản phẩm thời trang với đặc tính trẻ trung, đơn giản và gần gũi với cuộc sống.

Để chào đón sự ra mắt của dòng sản phẩm thời trang mới, hãng IVY Moda dành tặng khách hàng ưu đãi lên tới 20% toàn bộ các sản phẩm của dòng sản phẩm IVY Basic bao gồm: quần Jean, áo thun, đầm thun, đầm đi chơi, dạo phố, quần sọc, quần ngố, giầy, túi xách, phụ kiện vòng tay… từ hôm nay tới hết ngày 30/4/2012.

Hằng ngày ngoài những trang phục tới công sở đi làm lịch lãm, hay những bộ trang phục dự tiệc lộng lẫy, cầu kỳ mọi bạn gái đều cần tới những trang phục mang tính chất đơn giản hơn như 1 chiếc đầm xuông dạo phố café với bạn, áo thun cá tính thoải mái hay quần jean năng động cho những hoạt động tích cực ngoài trời… những trang phục đó bạn gái có thể mặc hàng ngày thậm chí cho cả mùa thời trang mà vẫn không sợ lỗi mốt. 

Chính vì vậy hãng IVY đã phát triển thêm dòng sản phẩm mới này để mang lại những lựa chọn đầy đủ nhất cho các bạn gái. Hướng vào lứa tuổi từ 20 – 35, lứa tuổi trẻ trung, tràn đầy năng lượng cho nên những trang phục của dòng sản phẩm IVY Basic được xác định phải là phong cách thiết kế cũng vô cùng trẻ trung, mọi thiết kế đều đẹp, xinh xắn và toát lên được sự tươi trẻ ngay khi thử lên người. Một điều quan trọng không kém khi thời trang IVY quyết định phát triển dòng sản phẩm này đó chính là giá cả của sản phẩm. Những mẫu trang phục IVY Basic giúp các bạn gái vẫn thỏa mãn được nhu cầu làm đẹp của chính mình, được mua sắm và thỏa sức lựa chọn những trang phục yêu thích mà không cần lo lắng vì giá cả của dòng sản phẩm này cũng rất thân thiện với khách hàng, rất cạnh tranh với các hãng trên thị trường.

Ngoài những sản phẩm thời trang như quần jean, áo sơ mi, quần ngố, sooc jean, chân váy, áo thun… IVY Basic còn có cả những mẫu phụ kiện rất xinh xắn và phù hợp lứa tuổi cho các bạn trẻ như vòng tay, trang sức, túi xách, giầy, khăn… IVY Basic hứa hẹn sẽ là dòng sản phẩm đáp ứng toàn bộ nhu cầu về thời trang của các bạn gái và để các bạn gái có thời gian làm quen cùng dòng sản phẩm mới này của hãng, riêng dòng sản phẩm IVY Basic sẽ được kéo dài thời gian khuyến mãi 20% cho tất cả sản phẩm đến hết ngày 30/04.














Logo dòng sản phẩm mới IVY Basic

Hệ Thống IVY : 
+ Hà Nội:  
- 34 Bà Triệu – ĐT: 04 39 348 186
- 163 Thái Hà – ĐT: 04 35 148 212
- 303 Kim Mã – ĐT: 04 37 263 594
- 98 Tôn Đức Thắng  – ĐT: 04 62 757 005
- Senora – Tầng 1 – The Garden Mall – ĐT: 04 66 729 744
- IVY – Tầng 2 Pico Mall – 229 Tây Sơn – ĐT: 04 62 755 274
- IVY – Tầng 1 Savico Mega Mall – số 7- 9 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Long Biên  – ĐT: 04 62 573 525

+ TP.HCM:     
- 142 Võ Thị Sáu, Quận 3 – ĐT: 08 38 275 599
- 181 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Quận 3 – ĐT: 08 38 327 779         

Email: ivyfashion@ivy.com.vn
Website: IVY Fashion

Hệ thống Đại lý:
-  Hải Phòng: Số 67 Cát Dài, Lê Chân, Hải Phòng - ĐT: 03 1363 0725
- Phủ Lý: Số 112 Trường Chinh, Phủ Lý, Hà Nam - ĐT: 035 1368 7969
- Việt Trì: Showroom số 8 Trung tâm Thương Mại Happy Land, Thành Phố Việt Trì, Phú Thọ - ĐT: 021 0386 8228
- Điện Biên: Số 621/10, Tân Thanh - ĐT: 0976007666.
- Thanh Hoá : 470 Đường Trần Phú, Thanh Hoá - ĐT: 0373729885
- Vũng Tàu: Số 70 Lê Hồng Phong, Phường 4, TP.Vũng Tàu – ĐT: 09 1860 4395
- Ninh Bình: Số 47 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Ninh Bình - ĐT: 03 0351 1288
-Thái Bình: 425 Trần Hưng Đạo, Thái Bình – ĐT: 03 6627 8999
- Bắc Ninh: 102 Trần Hưng Đạo,  Bắc Ninh – ĐT: 024 1850 1177
- Nam Định: 153 Quang Trung,  Nam Định – ĐT: 09 1247 5154
- Sơn La: 78 Tô Hiệu, Sơn La - ĐT: 016 4808 0281

----------


## lunas2

cái nè k hợp với m

----------

